# Georgie Boy Cruise Master - Winnegard Control Box???



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Can anyone help me locate the Winnegard control/distribution box on my rv?? I've chased wires all over the place, looked in every locker and cupboard... still no sign of the illusive aerial control box. I need to find it to help me locate what excatly is causing my tv signal woes.

Help!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shane.. 

The amplifier is under the dash, right hand side of the steering column .. 

thought you were fitting a Maxview, I gave up on the Winnegard.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I wanted to try getting the winegard working as a back up. If not I have other options, but would be nice as the winegards already fitted. Ive seen one that works on someone elses rv and it was good... so just gotta figure out if its a cable fault (easy fix) or something more drastic (bin it).


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

On my Georgie Boy Swinger everything was up in or behind the overscreen lockers. I had to remove the TV to get at the amp.

HTH
Doug


----------



## 101933 (Nov 27, 2006)

*re aerial*

mine on my gbm cruisemaster is on the drivers side next to the telly behind the dash


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've had a look for mine under the dash today, no luck. There is a cable coming from the drivers side windscreen that goes through the bulkhead, at the same point two coax come through, one of which is the alleged aerial lead and the other is also coax with a f-type end on. I recon somethings a miss with my set up, but i dont know what??? All the coax seem to go through the bulkhead and down under the rv???

Im gunna end up scrapping the whole system soon and fitting a new antenna.

If any of you can get a picture of it and where it is, that may help.

Also, the aerial coax that plugs in the tv has some coloured tape on (yellow), does yours?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Im gunna end up scrapping the whole system soon and fitting a new antenna.
> If any of you can get a picture of it and where it is, that may help.
> Also, the aerial coax that plugs in the tv has some coloured tape on (yellow), does yours?


I've checked again Shane, no yellow tape .. the 'box' sits on the little ledge just to the left of the the telly.. visible from the drivers foot well.. 
3 coax cables, IN , TV, and I think the other goes to the bedroom TV 
If it's any consolation mine is crap too, hence the Maxview.. the Winegard makes a good bird perch .. :lol:

I'd start from fresh mate.. I think your's has been 'messed' with.. :?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Shane mines hidden too if you look for another tv outlet i have one under a cupboard it looks just like a simple outlet,yet when you remove the screws it is the controll panel built in the bottom of the cupboard which is hollow and hides the unit so may be worth a look, it also has a power on switch built in
Geo


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Shane 

mine's the same as Geo's its under a cupboard the cupboard has a sort of false bottom which the elusive item hides , 4 holding screws on a little plastic panel with a red power light and switch


----------

